# Siberian hamster?



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

A friend of mine insists that her hamster is a 'SIberian hamster'. Is there such a thing or is it just a name inented for Faulty Towers?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

There are Siberian hamsters according to Google


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

A winter white hamster (dwarf) is also known as a siberian hamster.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

The Winter White originates from Eastern Kazakhstan and South West Siberia so are sometimes referred to as Siberians


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

siberian isnt the true term for them, however many pet stores refer to winter whites or whinter white campbells hybrids as siberian


----------

